# replacing ring gear



## Craigpre (Sep 2, 2004)

Has anyone removed a trans from a 78 datsun 510 wagon L20B engine and a 3spd automatic. I just want to know if there is anything special about it.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

Craigpre said:


> Has anyone removed a trans from a 78 datsun 510 wagon L20B engine and a 3spd automatic. I just want to know if there is anything special about it.


just drain it and disconnect the shifter then pull out the tranny. nothing really complicated. dont forget the speedo line.


----------



## Craigpre (Sep 2, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Craigpre (Sep 2, 2004)

*did the ring gear*

I changed the ring gear today it was not hard to change. I did not know that you had to unbolt the flexplate from the torque converter so I ended up with a mess, but its together again and running.


----------

